# Migration to Australia - IELTS Academic or General for Accountants?



## dulipaj (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi Everybody,

I am new to this forum and hope that someone would be able to help me.

I am trying to migrate to Australia under subclass 190 or 189 as an accountant
I know to get our skill assesse, we need IELTS Academic at least 7.0

However, after skill assessment is done, and for migration application (with DIAC) can we do an IELTS General?

This is because if we score 8.0, we can score additional marks, but scoring 8.0 in academic is quite tough, so I am thinking of doing a general test for migration application with DIAC (not for skill assessment) to score the extra points needed.

Please can somebody advise me.
Thank you very much in advance


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear Dulipag,

I am Also new to this forum.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes offcourse... If you can you should sit for GT...!


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

As far as I know, IELTS AC is only for skill assessment. As for Migration Purpose, IELTS G is required 

Hence, to my understanding, you can do G to score 8 to gain extra 10 migration points 

good luck


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

wesmant said:


> As far as I know, IELTS AC is only for skill assessment. As for Migration Purpose, IELTS G is required
> 
> Hence, to my understanding, you can do G to score 8 to gain extra 10 migration points
> 
> good luck


Dear Sir,

Thanks for your reply.

Actually i want assessment of my qualification and employment for immigration as an accountant (221111) under sub class 189 from CPA. 

In this context i have read from CPA website that i have to score 7 band of Academic IELTS in all 4(Writing,Reading,Listening,Speaking) to acquire 10 points.

I have heared that IELTS Academic is liittle tough as compare to General.

Is it true.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


No problem. 

Hhmm.. firstly, I am not an accountant myself. In my line of work, authority assessment requires band 6 for skill assessment.

but my agent (apparently I engganged an Agent) once mentioned that once I have band 6, go for skill assessment first, and I can take my sweet time to study and score higher band while waiting for the process (min 4 months).

that's how i draw my conclusion


----------



## kaleemullah.cma (Apr 29, 2013)

wesmant said:


> No problem.
> 
> Hhmm.. firstly, I am not an accountant myself. In my line of work, authority assessment requires band 6 for skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Can you please any contact / member who belongs to my catagorey (Accountant) and who is in process of immigaration or migrated to australia.

Thanks


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Can you please any contact / member who belongs to my catagorey (Accountant) and who is in process of immigaration or migrated to australia.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately I do not have anybody in particular. Well, just patiently wait for a while, someone of similar background will throw their help here


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I have heared that IELTS Academic is liittle tough as compare to General.
> 
> Is it true.



Well GT Reading is particularly easier... and I feel more comfortable in the writing module too than in Academic...


----------



## dulipaj (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi All,

Thank you very much for your valuable reply.
It is so kind to see everyone stepping up to share their knowledge to help others.

Thanks again guys and keep continuing your support to everybody and I will do the same too


----------



## dulipaj (Apr 22, 2013)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Can you please any contact / member who belongs to my catagorey (Accountant) and who is in process of immigaration or migrated to australia.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
I am in the process. But I am still at the early stages.
I am going to send my documents for skill assessment this week
As I am still in the early process, I am not sure how much I can help you, but I will share what I know if you have any questions


----------



## andrew_expat (Jan 6, 2013)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


To get qualfication assesment for Skilled Migration purpose, it is mandatory to score at least 7 on each module of Academic IELTS.
Once you have this score, it is upto you to sit GT IELTSto score 8 in each module to claim 10 more points. However, having each band 7 on Academic will award 10 points itself. And I beleive, it is not an easy task to score 8 on either of these tests.

All the best though.


----------



## andrew_expat (Jan 6, 2013)

kaleemullah.cma said:


> Can you please any contact / member who belongs to my catagorey (Accountant) and who is in process of immigaration or migrated to australia.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, can you explain your situation here with distribuiton of points with regard to age, education, work experience and ielts.
Also, how did you go on your ielts test if you took any recently?

Regards


----------



## ruchkal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi all,

Actually, I didn't think about this option of doing General IELTS after skill assessment. I am an Accountant and I have lodged documents for skill assessment.


----------



## jcsuchi (Mar 21, 2014)

hi have you taken GT or Academic finally and what is the progress on your case now??


----------



## ashmiya (Dec 13, 2015)

Hello Kaleemullah 

Did you get help with getting started as i am in the same boat now.

I specially need help to complete my employee reference letter.

Kindly share what help you received.


----------



## islandprincess (Mar 22, 2018)

dulipaj said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I am new to this forum and hope that someone would be able to help me.
> 
> ...


Hi, what was the result here, may I know please? As I am in a similar situation now. Thank you!


----------

